# Oberon update.. new cover info!



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Well the votes are in and they are leaning towards the peacock for the third choice.. however the second color has not been determined.. I will have the info for you tomorrow hopefully.

This week is the ordering of dyes.. final color choices and pictures.. so as soon as I have the info I will share it with you so you can place your orders if you prefer something already listed so they don't get backlogged

Regarding the DX.. the new covers you will be able to use as a horizontal platform, they are designing them so that you can have it as a two in one...  A regular cover and a way to stand it up on its side..(remember this is Horizonal only) but I am hearing about the new design.. I can't wait to see the pictures, which SHOULD be sometimes in the next week.

If you have any questions  please let me know!!! Thanks again for all your votes. yo guys ROCK!


oberondesign.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Which design did they go with. . .or did I miss that announcement?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

So it sounds like it "might" be the Peacock in Sky Blue and one additional color as the third choice?  I have it in the journal and it's just gorgeous!  Are you thinking they might do this for the DX as well?  The cover design for the DX sounds interesting, 2 in 1 would be great (and I don't even have a DX yet)!  Can't wait to hear more, Patrizia and thanks again for all of your help and info.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I hope red is the second choice, I think the cover would look awesome in red too.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Ruby its my pleasure 

Ann

nope you didnt miss it... and yes.. it does appear the sky blue in peacock maybe a choice. along with a second color (they are leaning towards green)... and yes whatever they do will be for all the covers.. the DX, the K1 and the K2.. I should know more by tomorrow !!

Rasputina

I did discuss the Red since several of you mentioned it but Becca said the Peacock in red does not look right. Not sure if it fails to show detail.. or just does not do the design justice.

So I don't think they are going that direction.. I THINK right now the second color is between purple and green and until they try it out they have not made a choice on it ..


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Rasputina
> 
> I did discuss the Red since several of you mentioned it but Becca said the Peacock in red does not look right. Not sure if it fails to show detail.. or just does not do the design justice.


Well that;s good to know, they currently offer it in red in the journal and I was considering getting that combination. But if it doesn't look that great I won't.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Well nothing has been finalized yet.. when I talk to becca tomorrow I will have the info for you..who knows maybe it will be offered.. but one other issue she mentioned is they do have quite a few covers in red and wanted to give more variety.. they are going to discuss it further but I WILL keep you posted!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a question. I just received my new Hokusai Wave in the Sky Blue cover and it is beautiful. The question is what are the 2 felt dots on the inside corners for? This is my 3rd cover and I've never seen that. I also love the new button.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Kathy

the  felt dots are to cover up the rivets that hold the corner straps in place so your Kindle does not become scratched.. they added this a month or to ago..when they redid the corner straps..


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Patrizia. I knew I had read it somewhere, but wasn't sure. Thanks for answering so fast. I'm so happy with my cover. It was exactly the way I wanted. They are such a wonderful company.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Ruby its my pleasure
> 
> Ann
> 
> ...


Thanks, Patrizia! I may have to get the DX just to get the Peacock cover if that's the direction Oberon takes


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

as of my last conversation.. that is where they are leaning..  keep you posted!


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

Already have my DX cover picked out.  Going again with the River garden in Saddle to match the K2 that Wanda inherited.

Just waiting for the pre-orders to open!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Patrizia I cannot wait to hear what the choice is.  And what the new DX cover looks like.  And also when we can start to order the DX covers.


----------



## Maebnus (May 24, 2009)

Aww... I was really hoping for a daVinci cover.  I would've jumped on that immediately.  (I'd really like a more masculine, non-natureish cover; and their Celtic designs don't do it for me). Peacock's very pretty, but not for me.  Though green would be nice for it... as would purple, IMO.  It was really great they asked for feedback before deciding though. I'm impressed with what I've seen from Oberon.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree Maebnus... I'll have to see what's available on July 4, but my choice of next cover isn't going to be a no-brainer.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Maebnus said:


> Aww... I was really hoping for a daVinci cover. I would've jumped on that immediately. (I'd really like a more masculine, non-natureish cover; and their Celtic designs don't do it for me). Peacock's very pretty, but not for me. Though green would be nice for it... as would purple, IMO. It was really great they asked for feedback before deciding though. I'm impressed with what I've seen from Oberon.


You could still get the davinci journal with the amazon kindle case inside. I know it would be better to have the cover in davinci for your kindle but At least that way you would still get the design you wanted.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm probably going to get a DaVinci as a second Journal cover option for my K2, but not sure how soon with needing to purchase then accessorize my DX.  I really like the simplicity and elegance of the DaVinci though, it's really classy.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Not sure where I posted this but I know its around someplace.. LOL

THe reason they decided not to go with the Davinci is its very hard to make.. they have to use a dark color like the black and since many requested in the saddle its not really doable for a large production.. they corners tend to burn the leather I am told and darken it.. I agree though its a beautiful design


----------

